# Vertex 3 release date



## Verox (19. März 2011)

hi,

weiß jemand wann die Vertex 3 nun genau rauskommt ? 
Bei HoH stand KW 12-14 und jetzt ham sie den Artikel rausgenommen....(und ich hab schon gekauft und überwiesen) KW 12 haben wir schon .......

hmm habs schon rausgefunden: 

Aus dem off. OCZ Forum kam eine Bemerkung vom Mod: 
Post @ 18.3.2011: Late next week, no it won't be Monday.


----------



## thom_cat (19. März 2011)

von der kw 12 hat man übereinstimmend bei einigen shops ankündigungen gelesen.


----------



## Verox (26. März 2011)

moar wann kommt die denn endlich mal raus ......


----------



## Crymes (27. März 2011)

Ich denke ab dem 1.4. wird sie vereinzelt lieferbar sein.

Gibt es mit dem neuen Sandforce Controller eigentlich auch eine 60 oder 64 GByte Variante?
Muss nicht von OCZ sein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. März 2011)

die Vertex gibts schon bei alternate


----------



## Verox (27. März 2011)

hmm ich hab auch irgendwo gelesen, dass die eigentlichalle am 23.3. verschippt werden sollten. Sollte eigentlich passen vom Datum her ..... je nach Entfernung und Absatzwege ....

kann das jmd bestätigen von alternate ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. März 2011)

also ich habe auf der CEBIT vom Marketing Typen da erfahren das die eine Woche nach der Cebit rausgeschickt werden sollten, und von daher sit das soch längst überfällig.


----------



## Verox (27. März 2011)

jaja eben. aber es hieß ja auch im off ocz forum, dass DIESE (12. KW) die Teile rausgehen (but not Monday)

kann ja sein, dass die noch paar wochen gebraucht haben für div. sachen.

Líeber QoS sichern als nen guten Batzen Geld in die Rückstellungen für Gewährleistungen zu stecken


----------



## Fragile Heart (27. März 2011)

Sind diese SSD eigentlich zu Empfehlen? Ich spiele gerade mit den Gedanken mir eine zu kaufen und von den reinen Zahlen sind die Vertex3 schon beeindruckent.


----------



## PCTom (27. März 2011)

das weiß noch keiner  die müssen erst auf den Markt kommen und sich 24/7 beweisen 
die Rohwerte sind ja schon beeindruckend aber das waren sie bei meiner SSD auch und meine hat leichte Schwächen im 4K Bereich lesen,  na ja was solls


----------



## Verox (27. März 2011)

cant wait anylonger :<


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2011)

Ab Morgen ist sie zumindest bei Caseking verfügbar!

Schon gut, das ist dann die Schnellste/Beste SSD aufm Markt!


----------



## DiabloJulian (28. März 2011)

Im Preisvergleich steht 05.04. Man man man, wann kommt die endlich? Seit einem halben Monat wirds nur verschoben, erst irgendwas mit 2x.03, dann 31.03, jetzt 05.04...


----------



## Verox (29. März 2011)

und ich hab seit 3 wochen schon ca. überwiesen -_- ich verlang gleich meinen zins


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. März 2011)

lol, jetzt habe die bei alternate keiner mehr da, zudem spinnt dehren Seite immer mal wieder.


----------



## Freemind (29. März 2011)

Ich habe auch schon am 13.03 bei theshoppingfactory.de die vertex 3 120 gb für heldenhafte 219€ bestellt, dann wurde die Lieferung auch schon 1x verschoben. Ich habe letzte woche dort angerufen, die meinten, dass die Platte ab 29.03 geliefert werden kann. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Verox (29. März 2011)

219 € o0 das ist guter Preis. Ich hab 233 bei Hoh am 16.3.. Leider lassen die auch net so wirklich was von sich hören und verschieben schon in die KW15.

Was ich bitter finde ist, dass OCZ zwar gesagt hat das sie "geshippt" werden, aber das dauert und dauert ..... 

Naja von Singapur oder was weiß ich wo die Produzieren dauerts eben ein bisschen ....


----------



## Verox (30. März 2011)

So... die Platten wurden gestern an die Retailer verschickt 

General Discussion Vertex 3 availability


----------



## Freemind (30. März 2011)

oh cool, thx für die Info. 

Mit vieel glück können wir vielleicht schon am WE basteln und testeN


----------



## PCTom (30. März 2011)

rund 3< Wochen über den Seeweg   es sei denn sie werden eingeflogen dann sind Sie vielleicht Freitag bei den Händlern


----------



## Verox (30. März 2011)

wenn die das mit dem schiff verschicken ..... vergiss es


----------



## Freemind (30. März 2011)

Ich denke mal das zeug wird eingeflogen, da die ersten shops schon 02.04 als liefertermin angeben. Schiffweg wäre irgendwie sinnlos, so ein paar kleine ssd bekommt man doch locker mit dem flieger weg


----------



## Verox (30. März 2011)

Freemind schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das zeug wird eingeflogen, da die ersten shops schon 02.04 als liefertermin angeben. Schiffweg wäre irgendwie sinnlos, so ein paar kleine ssd bekommt man doch locker mit dem flieger weg


 
eben. Die 2te Fuhre für nach den ersten 3 Wochen hamse bestimmt schon mit nem Schiff geschickt mittlerweile. Aber der erste Schwung wird denk ich auch mal mit dem Flieger gemacht. Anders kann ich mir die Logistik nicht erklären


----------



## DiabloJulian (30. März 2011)

Na hoffen wir mal, dass der Preis auch wieder ein wenig sich senkt...


----------



## PCTom (30. März 2011)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Na hoffen wir mal, dass der Preis auch wieder ein wenig sich senkt...



wenn sie mit der 3er halten was sie versprechen liegen sie mit dem Preis schon gleich mit den etwas leistungsschwächeren SATA 6GB SSDs anderer Hersteller, die dazu noch fast alle eine 4K Schwäche haben  erst müssten die anderen ihre Preise korrigieren bevor OCZ in Zugzwang kommt 

ich denke der Preis wird nicht so schnell sinken wenn er nicht sogar noch steigt


----------



## Verox (31. März 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> wenn sie mit der 3er halten was sie versprechen liegen sie mit dem Preis schon gleich mit den etwas leistungsschwächeren SATA 6GB SSDs anderer Hersteller, die dazu noch fast alle eine 4K Schwäche haben  erst müssten die anderen ihre Preise korrigieren bevor OCZ in Zugzwang kommt
> 
> ich denke der Preis wird nicht so schnell sinken wenn er nicht sogar noch steigt



denke auch dass der erst in 3 Monaten merklich sinken wird. es gibt noch keine konkurrenzprodukte angekündigt geschweige denn auf dem markt

Hoh erwartet die erste Fuhre heute. Sie soll alle Vorbestellungen abdecken wenn sie ganz eintrifft.


----------



## Crymes (1. April 2011)

So, der erste Shop listet die 120 GByte Version als lieferbar und ist nichtmal so "teuer".
Auf eine neue Generation SSDs der Kraft des Sandes!


----------



## jokipa (1. April 2011)

Also ich seh da keinen Shop, bei dem sie heute verfügbar ist. 
Hab meine für 219,90€ bei Zack gekauft und warte nun auch sehnsüchtig darauf, dass sie endlich lieferbar ist.


----------



## Verox (1. April 2011)

muhaha morgen hab ich sie


----------



## jokipa (1. April 2011)

D.h. du hast eine offizielle Bestätigung von HOH bekommen?


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2011)

Wie ist sie?


----------



## Freemind (2. April 2011)

ich glaube das war mehr ein 1 April Spass oder?


----------



## Verox (2. April 2011)

Freemind schrieb:


> ich glaube das war mehr ein 1 April Spass oder?


 
April April xD


ich hab am 1.4. aber nochmal nachgefragt und kann euch sagen, dass sie noch nicht eingetroffen sind .... obwohl die auch schon seit 2 tagen darauf warten dass sie eintreffen....

Wenn sie rauskommt und ich sie habe mach ich nen Review


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2011)

Juhu, danke.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. April 2011)

ich werde ja immer hibbeliger, das der Bulldozer raus kommt, dann kommt auch ein neues Board und eine SSD.


----------



## CiususX (4. April 2011)

Hi,

gute Nachrichten: 



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> Sie haben bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt:
> OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3
> Wir freuen uns Ihnen miteilen zu können das der Hersteller, nach langen Wartezeiten für alle Anbieter in Deutschland,
> ...


----------



## jokipa (4. April 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## Verox (4. April 2011)

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt:
> OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3
> ...



Jepp auch grad bekommen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. April 2011)

dann reicht mal die Benchmarks her! und die 24/7 erhahrungsberichte.


----------



## Freemind (4. April 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr Zeidler,

wir haben vermutlich gute Nachrichten für Sie:

So soll der Artikel ab morgen voraussichtlich lieferbar sein. 
Sodann wäre also auch der Versand an Sie möglich.
Bitte haben Sie also noch ein wenig Geduld.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
The Shopping Factory / MN




Ich bin gespannt wer von uns sie als erster bekommt


----------



## Verox (4. April 2011)

> Artikel ab morgen voraussichtlich lieferbar sein.



die Floskel hab ich am 29.3. auch schonmal gehört


----------



## PEG96 (4. April 2011)

Wann kommt denn die vertex 3 pro raus?


----------



## 0Martin21 (4. April 2011)

nach Caseking morgen(05.04)


----------



## Pendler (5. April 2011)

ich finde leider noch nicht viel über die pro...aber kann das sein das die fast doppelt so teuer ist?


----------



## Verox (5. April 2011)

Pendler schrieb:


> ich finde leider noch nicht viel über die pro...aber kann das sein das die fast doppelt so teuer ist?


 
yep


Die Pro ist soweit ich weiß auch die Enterprise Edition und lässt sich durch ein bisschen mehrleistung auch deutlich besser entlohnen...


----------



## Pendler (5. April 2011)

das gerechtfertigt aber nicht den preis. zumindestens nicht so extrem.gegen etwas hätte ich nix einzuwenden aber so wird es die normale bei mir...wenn ich den unterschied zwischen beiden sehe....

jacob electronic führt sie mit express versand(die normale)inzwischen


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. April 2011)

so ist es, aber ich denke es werden sich noch einige finden die solche Platten kaufen.


----------



## jokipa (5. April 2011)

Hab leider noch nichts von Zack Zack (Alternate) gehört...


----------



## Pendler (5. April 2011)

redcoon auch wer payback punkte sammelt

hat die nun schon  einer?


----------



## jokipa (6. April 2011)

So hab heute nachmittag die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. 
Mit etwas Glück ist sie dann morgen da!


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2011)

dann können wir am WE die Benchmarks erwarten


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

boooooor FUUUUCK ich dreh hier noch am RAAAAD -_- 

ich H_A_S_S_E HOH!


und amazon hats schon .... 


Preis:	EUR 306,09 Kostenlose Lieferung. Details
 	Alle Preisangaben inkl. MwSt.
Auf Lager.
Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon.de.
Nur noch 1 Stück auf Lager - jetzt bestellen.


----------



## No0dle (7. April 2011)

Hoh hatte die bestimmt auch schon, aber wahrscheinlich nicht genug für alle^^
Die teuren Shops haben im Moment alle noch welche, bei den billigen waren scheinbar allein die Vorbestellungen größer als die gelieferte Menge .... ich könnt kotzen, aber ich werde mit Sicherheit wegen den paar Tagen nicht 20-60 Euro mehr ausgeben ...


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

Nein, HoH hatte noch gar keine Lieferung. Ich war einer der ersten 20 die vorbestellt haben bei Hoh und mir wurde das auch gesagt, dass sie zumindest alle Vorbesteller, falls eine Lieferung in Höhe dieser ominösen 30 Stück eintreffen werde auch befriedigen können.


Amazon hat eine Preiselastizität. Da bekommste die auch zum "normalen" Preis, wenn er wieder fällt und ne Gutschrift drauf.


----------



## jokipa (7. April 2011)

So, gerade ist sie eingetroffen. Dann werde ich mal basteln.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> So, gerade ist sie eingetroffen. Dann werde ich mal basteln.


 
wo hast du bestellt  verrate mir das bitte 

btw: ist der Tisch von Ikea ?^^

Viel Spaß :'( *buhuuu*


----------



## jokipa (7. April 2011)

lol, richtig Tisch ist von Ikea 
Hab die vor einigen Wochen bei ZackZack als Vorbestell-Zack gekauft. 
Und da hieß es schon, das wir die ersten sein werden, die von Alternate beliefert werden.

Hoffe meine U3S6 bremst sie nicht allzu böse aus...


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

Willst du nen Video machen ? ^^ ich will mich mit dir freuen


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

ich will mich auch freuen.


----------



## DiabloJulian (7. April 2011)

Dann kann ich mich wohl im Laufe nächster Woche auf Benches freuen 
Gibt in anderen Foren bereits diverse Vorabtest von Usern.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

link ?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. April 2011)

The OCZ Vertex 3 Review (120GB) - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
Die Version mit 240GB scheint deutlich brauchbarer zu sein, wobei Geschwindigkeit mittlerweile wohl eher zweitrangig ist - schnell genug sind alle aktuellen SSDs.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

die 240 GB kann man aber nicht bezahlen. Und ich finde sie halt im Gegensatz zur 120er ein Preis-Nutzen Verhältnis das sich mir nicht erschließt. Ich will ja keine Videos dadrauf ablegen ....


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. April 2011)

Also für mich ist der 6.4.2011 nicht alt.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

anandtech hat schon vor 3 wochen nen test gemacht mit ner vorabversion, siehe twitterlinks


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. April 2011)

Schon klar, das war aber die 240GB Version.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

netter benchmark


----------



## Freemind (7. April 2011)

Mist mist mist, ich habe von meiner SSD auch noch nichts gehört


Hier in Dresden könnte ich sie sogar bei cyberport direkt kaufen....aber auch locker 40€ teuer, als ich bezahlt habe! 

Ich würde mich auch über n paar bench usw von usern freuen


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

The OCZ Vertex 3 Review (120GB) - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News 

*kann mir jemand da mal das dritte Bild und das wirklich schlechte Abschneiden der V3 120 GB Sata3 sowie am Sata2 erklären ? *(ich hab das beim ersten mal lesen gestern gar nicht wirklich wahrgenommen)
http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4256/36482.png

Sonst siehst ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, außer wenn man sie mir unkomprimierbaren Daten vollschaufeln will, was denke ich mal niemand vernüntiges tun wird wenns eh nur 120 GB sind


----------



## ile (7. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> lol, richtig Tisch ist von Ikea
> Hab die vor einigen Wochen bei ZackZack als Vorbestell-Zack gekauft.
> Und da hieß es schon, das wir die ersten sein werden, die von Alternate beliefert werden.
> 
> Hoffe meine U3S6 bremst sie nicht allzu böse aus...



Die U3S6 dürfte ziemlich bremsen, da dort ja auch der Marvell-Controller drauf ist. Nur per S1155-Plattform bekommt man die volle Leistung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

lol, Vorgestern bei Alternate bestellt+Überweisung, heute Geld da und vor 30 min. Paket ist unterwegs. Ich sage nur das war schnell. Und wer hat Vorbestellt und hatt immer noch keine Versandbestätigung?


----------



## jokipa (7. April 2011)

So erste Benches. Stimmt schon, dass die U3S6 ziemlich bremst.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2011)

bist aber immer noch viel, sehr viel schneller als eine HDD.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> lol, Vorgestern bei Alternate bestellt+Überweisung, heute Geld da und vor 30 min. Paket ist unterwegs. Ich sage nur das war schnell. Und wer hat Vorbestellt und hatt immer noch keine Versandbestätigung?


 
Moaaar .....  

Wenn Hoh morgen nicht endlich verschickt können sie mich an meinem Allerwertesten lecken diese Ba****.

Wer hat ne Antwort auf meine letzte Frage ?


----------



## jokipa (7. April 2011)

Hab jetzt sehr oft so kleine Hänger, z.B. dass es bei einer Installation stockt bzw. kurz stehenbleibt oder auch, dass Programme öfters für eine Zeit keine Rückmeldung mehr geben. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## ile (7. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Moaaar .....
> 
> Wenn Hoh morgen nicht endlich verschickt können sie mich an meinem Allerwertesten lecken diese Ba****.
> 
> Wer hat ne Antwort auf meine letzte Frage ?


 
Kann man hoffentlich mit nem Firmwareupdate beheben. Sonst ist sie schließlich in allen Punkten schneller. Es ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn, dass sie langsamer sein sollte.

Hab ich dir schon gesagt, dass ich die Vertex 3 heute nachmittag für 229,90 € bei alternate bestellt habe und sie schon bei DHL liegt?  

P. S.: Entschuldige bitte meine etwas sadistische Art, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen. Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich auch ziemlichen Dusel, da dieser Preis nur 5 (!) Minuten bestand hatte und sie dann ausverkauft war. Aber man muss ja auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## ile (7. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Hab jetzt sehr oft so kleine Hänger, z.B. dass es bei einer Installation stockt bzw. kurz stehenbleibt oder auch, dass Programme öfters für eine Zeit keine Rückmeldung mehr geben.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


 
Am Marvell-Controller vielleicht.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

Nimm mal ne Cam und nimm das mal auf.

@ ile: püh ^^ ..... ich sag denen morgen, dass die noch nen express versand rausdrücken sollten, wenn ich schon 22 tage auf so ne kack platte warten muss


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Hab jetzt sehr oft so kleine Hänger, z.B. dass es bei einer Installation stockt bzw. kurz stehenbleibt oder auch, dass Programme öfters für eine Zeit keine Rückmeldung mehr geben.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?



Ein Kommentar auf Alternate:



> Volle Punktzahl von mir, am Sata3-600er Anschluss des Asus  P8P67-Sandy-Bridge-Mainboards werden die 500 MB/sec im Atto-Benchmark  bei Lesen und Schreiben gleichermaßen übertroffen.  Installation völlig problemlos, allerdings sollte die neueste Version  des Intel-RST Treibers installiert werden, da es bei älteren Versionen  wegen eines Konflikts mit der LPM (Link Power Management) Funktion bei  SSD's gerne zu minutenlangen Hängern kommt, die sich dann nur mit einer  Registry-Modifikation beheben lassen.


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

Nach Recherche im Netz bin ich auch darauf gestoßen, dass ich den AHCI Treiber von Intel installieren sollte. Allerdings ist das Problem, dass ich den nicht installieren kann. Es kommt bei RST Treiber immer die Meldung " this computer does not meet the minimum requierements for installing the software". Was tun?
Und ich habe auch keinen Floppy, dass ich den mit F6 installieren könnte.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

hmm ... das ja doof.geht das nicht mittlerweile auch mit USB oder CD ?
Mach dich doch mal im OCZ Forum schlau.


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon. Das geht mittlerweile. Allerdings sieht es so aus, dass die F6 Methode nur vor der Installation von Windows funktioniert. 
Wenig Lust nochmal alles neu auszusetzen.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

und nachträglich geht da gar nichts mehr ?


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

Doch normalerweise über den RST Treiber, der sich ja nicht installieren lässt lol


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage. Woran sehe ich denn welcher AHCI Treiber aktuell installiert ist?
Wenn ich im Gerätemanager unter IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller gucke finde ich da nen "Standart AHCI 1.0 Serieller-ATA-Controller". 
Ist das der Richtige? 
Denn wenn ich da unter Eigenschaften/Treiber gucke, dann sagt er mir, dass ein Microsoft Treiber vom 21.06.2006 installiert ist.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

also ich habe ein ASUS-Board, zwar noch mit Bios und nicht das neue, aber egal sollte ähnlich sein. man kann über Bios das Installieren geht ganz einfach, bei mir.


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

Aber eigentlich ist das eh Quatsch oder nicht? Hab die SSD ja an der U3S6 hängen und nicht am Board. 
Also bringt mir der Intel RST Treiber doch eh nix oder seh ich das falsch?

Hab gestern schon überlegt, ob ich meinen i7 860+ Gigabyte P55-UD3 verkaufe und mir dafür nen i7 2600k und ein Asus P8H67 kaufe. Soviel drauf zahlen müsste ich da vermutlich gar nicht.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist das eh Quatsch oder nicht? Hab die SSD ja an der U3S6 hängen und nicht am Board.
> Also bringt mir der Intel RST Treiber doch eh nix oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> Hab gestern schon überlegt, ob ich meinen i7 860+ Gigabyte P55-UD3 verkaufe und mir dafür nen i7 2600k und ein Asus P8H67 kaufe. Soviel drauf zahlen müsste ich da vermutlich gar nicht.


 
stimme dir voll und ganz zu

hab immer noch nichts von hoh gehört ... 12 uhr ....


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

ein er schreit gleich!

es ist heute was mit DHL gekommen gegen 9:00.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/0martin21-albums-3dv-2075-picture400421-bild0064.jpg


muß ich so machen weil ich nicht skaliert habe und mini ansicht bekomme ich hier irgend wie nicht hin.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

damn ...  ich häng mich gleich auf 


ich bitte doch um etwas mehr Mitleid 

@Martin: gratz


----------



## Rail (8. April 2011)

hehe lustig hier mitzulesen ich glaub du bestellst nie wieder was vor nech ;<


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

So, hab die Schnauze voll gehabt. 
Hab mir jetzt nen i7 2600k und ein Asus P8P67 gekauft für 380€. 
Ich denke wenn ich den i7 860, Gigabyte P55 UD3 und die Asus U3S6 dann verkaufe müsste ich so um die 100 € drauf zahlen. 
Aber das wars mir wert.
Dann hab ich dafür nen schnelleren Prozzi, Board mit UEFI, volle Sata 6G Unterstützung und USB3 wird auch fixer sein als mit der U3S6. 
Und der 2600k scheint ja auch sehr gute OC Ergebnisse zu erzielen. 

@ Verox: Mein Bedauern hast du


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

Rail schrieb:


> hehe lustig hier mitzulesen ich glaub du bestellst nie wieder was vor nech ;<


 
Auf jeden Fall nich bei den Lackaffen von hoh.... Heute 12 Uhr: "blabla wir erwarten heute eine Lieferung von unserem Vorlieferanten"

Die selbe ******** habt ihr mir auch schon am 30.3. bis gestern erzählt 

@jokipa: Have Fun! Wird sich lohnen!


----------



## Freemind (8. April 2011)

@Verox

Geteiltes leid ist halbes leid!! Ich habe auch noch nichts gehört von "theshoppingfactory" und ich habe sogar schon am 13.03 bestellt.....naja wenigstens war sie da billig....! Kacke wenn von arbeit fahre komm ich direkt am laden vorbei, wo sie zur zeit zu haben ist....GRRRRRR! 

@Jopika

Ich habe genau diese konstellation, sprich wenn ich dieses jahrhundert meine platte bekomme, kann ich berichten wie es so läuft! Aber wahrscheinlich hast du dein zeug schneller....lol


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nich bei den Lackaffen von hoh.... Heute 12 Uhr: "blabla wir erwarten heute eine Lieferung von unserem Vorlieferanten"
> 
> Die selbe ******** habt ihr mir auch schon am 30.3. bis gestern erzählt
> 
> @jokipa: Have Fun! Wird sich lohnen!


 
Verox, ich habe da eine Idee. da ich eigentlich für eine Freund mitbestellen sollte, aber er noch nciht die Kohle hat, würde ich das Ding dir die 2. per DHL schicken wenn du am Montag immer noch nichts hast und du dann das Ding bezahlst+Versand. Da mein Freund noch warten kann, macht es nichts. leider kann ich das aber erst ab Montag machen, wenn du willst. Kannst ja sagen das du die Nase voll hast wenn die bis dahin nicht das Ding haben.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

Freemind schrieb:


> @Verox
> 
> Geteiltes leid ist halbes leid!! Ich habe auch noch nichts gehört von "theshoppingfactory" und ich habe sogar schon am 13.03 bestellt.....naja wenigstens war sie da billig....! Kacke wenn von arbeit fahre komm ich direkt am laden vorbei, wo sie zur zeit zu haben ist....GRRRRRR!
> 
> bei TSF abbestellen^^ und vor Ort kaufen. Da kenn ich kein Erbarmen^^ Wenn ich wüsste wo es sie bei mir gibt hätte ich das schon lange gemacht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

Verox hast meinen überlesen?


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

@ 0Martin21:
ne noch nich gelesen. Ne lass das mal. Warte ich halt bis Mittwoch  oder länger

Es wird jetzt mindestens schon mal Montag bis die bei denen eintreffen >.<


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

gut, dann muß er hat zusehen das er die Kohle nächsten Monat hat.


----------



## jokipa (8. April 2011)

@ Freemind: ja kannst uns dann gerne berichten. Ich rechne ab Dienstag mit meinen Sachen. 
Erlebt man auch selten, dass eine CPU die man vor 1 1/2 Jahren gekauft hat immer noch denselben Neupreis hat.


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

macht mal nen paar benches jungz :x muss irgendwie meinen schmerz stillen


----------



## Rail (8. April 2011)

ist zwar keine Vertex3 ...aber hab sie heut bekommen... damit ich am WE schön was zu tun hab...ach schön Hardware pünktlich zum Wochenende zu bekommen ;>


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2011)

was ich lustig finde ist der Sticker, der mit in der Hülle liegt, *"My SSD is faster than your HDD".*


----------



## No0dle (9. April 2011)

So, habe meine Vertex 3 120 GB jetzt auch (von BORA Computer), im Anhang findet ihr einen AS SSD Benchmark.

System ist:
i5-2500K @ default (OC geplant, aber noch nicht durchgeführt)
ASRock Fatal1ty Professional P67 B3
8GB DDR3 1333 MHz 7-7-7-21
Win7 x64

Das System läuft erst seit ein paar Stunden, die SSD wird als Systemlaufwerk genutzt.
Die SSD hängt per SATA 6GB/s am Intel P67 Chip.

Bis auf die 4k-Werte bin ich eigentlich zufrieden ...


----------



## PCTom (9. April 2011)

was die Schreibrate ist ja weit unter der Herstellerangabe  ich dachte die wäre bei der Vertex 3 gleich hoch mit der Leserate

somit ist die SSD kaum besser als die 6GB Modelle mit Marvell Kontroler


----------



## No0dle (9. April 2011)

Das mit den Schreibwerten war aber aufgrund der Vorabtests absehbar - wer bessere Schreibwerte will, muss wohl zur 240GB Variante greifen.

Nur die 4K Werte könnten meiner Meinung nach besser sien - vielleicht können ja andere, die die Vertex 3 auch schon haben, mal Vergleichswerte posten ...


----------



## jokipa (9. April 2011)

Zum Vergleich meine Ergebnisse von der Vertex 3 mit AS SSD. Vertex 3 hängt an einer U3S6. 
Hatte ja schon gehofft, dass die Schreibwerte etwas besser aussehen, wenn die Vertex 3 an einem P67 Board hängt.


----------



## Verox (9. April 2011)

hmmm hoh fällt bei mir weiter und weiter in Missgunst .... die haben echt immer noch nix  Mittwoch wirds dann wohlauch nicht mehr


----------



## ile (9. April 2011)

Ich hab meine seit gestern, aber mein Sandy Bridge-System steht noch nicht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich hab meine seit gestern, aber mein Sandy Bridge-System steht noch nicht.


 
mit bug oder schon ohne?


----------



## No0dle (9. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> hmmm hoh fällt bei mir weiter und weiter in Missgunst .... die haben echt immer noch nix  Mittwoch wirds dann wohlauch nicht mehr


 
Ich habe bei HoH mal eine Soundkarte bestellt (schon ne Weile her) ... ich glaube, es war die Creative X-Fi Music ... die haben mich zwei Monate hingehalten und mir immer wieder neue Liefertermine mitgeteilt ... dann - nach ca. 2 Monaten - bekam ich die Nachricht, dass mein Auftrag storniert wurde und die Soundkarte seit Wochen nicht mehr hergestellt wird.

Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen bei geizhals.at zu HoH so anschaue, dann scheinen die die Meister im Hinhalten zu sein 
Ich kann das jedenfalls bestätigen^^

Kleiner Tipp: Redcoon ist kaum teurer und der Kundenservice ist schnell und korrekt, die nennen dir auch konkrete Liefertermine, wenn du danach fragst ... versuchs doch mal da 

No0dle


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2011)

No0dle schrieb:


> Ich habe bei HoH mal eine Soundkarte bestellt (schon ne Weile her) ... ich glaube, es war die Creative X-Fi Music ... die haben mich zwei Monate hingehalten und mir immer wieder neue Liefertermine mitgeteilt ... dann - nach ca. 2 Monaten - bekam ich die Nachricht, dass mein Auftrag storniert wurde und die Soundkarte seit Wochen nicht mehr hergestellt wird.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen bei geizhals.at zu HoH so anschaue, dann scheinen die die Meister im Hinhalten zu sein
> Ich kann das jedenfalls bestätigen^^
> ...


 
Hatte ich ihm auch schon gesagt das er lieber wechseln zu einem anderen, habe ihm sogar angeboten erst mal die zweite Vertex3 240GB zunehmen.


----------



## Speedguru (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal meine über ein Jahr alte G.Skill Falcon II 64Gb gebencht, naja sie ist doch schon deutlich langsamer^^ Nur bei 4k geht sie gut, zumindest beim lesen^^

Grüße

Speed


----------



## ile (9. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> mit bug oder schon ohne?


 
Ohne. Hab gestern bestellt. 

2500K + Asus P8P67 Evo


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

> Sie haben bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt:
> OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3
> Leider hat sich die Auslieferung der ersten Vertex 3 120GB Lieferung durch die Prüfung im Zoll etwas verzögert, wir haben hier diese Woche schon intensiven Schriftverkehr mit OCZ und dem Lieferanten über den die Ware für uns geroutet wird gehabt.
> Die Ware ist defintiv schon verschickt und der Lieferant soll lt. letzten Infos heute die Ware erhalten, wir rechnen daher mit der definitiven Anlieferung der Ware für Anfang dieser Woche, d.h. ca. Dienstag+Mittwoch dieser Woche sollten Sie eine Versandbestätigung erhalten.
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die nochmalige Verzögerung, vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld.





> Sie haben bei uns folgenden Artikel bestellt:
> OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3
> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, das Ihre bestellte Ware auf dem Weg zu uns ist.
> 
> ...



jaja ... Geduld muss man bei Euch haben ....


----------



## jokipa (11. April 2011)

Ja, ist halt die Frage inwieweit der Shop da was für kann...aber immerhin tut sich was, so dass du Mitte der Woche auch endlich die Vertex 3 in den Händen halten kannst.
Wenn man sich so in den Shops umguckt scheint die Verfügbarkeit ja allgemein noch recht schlecht zu sein.


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

naja 11 Tage nach inoffiziellem Produkt Verkaufsstart sollte man dann doch mal die Kundeschaft informieren.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. April 2011)

verox, habe gedult, kann sich ja nur noch um Monate handeln.


ne im ernst ich hoffe mit der das du ein Paket diese Woche bekommst.


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

moar hab die woche noch klausur am samstag und muss eigtl lernen wie nen blöder. ich seh schon. Freitag kommt die und ich mach nix mehr für die Uni


----------



## ile (11. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:
			
		

> moar hab die woche noch klausur am samstag und muss eigtl lernen wie nen blöder. ich seh schon. Freitag kommt die und ich mach nix mehr für die Uni



Tse tse, so geht das aber nicht!


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Tse tse, so geht das aber nicht!


 nah dann kann se auch noch nen tag liegen bleiben ^^ Dann hab ich ja Semesterferien  die verbleibenden tage zumindest


----------



## Freemind (11. April 2011)

Ich wurde von TSF bis jetzt auch nur vertröstet, scheinbar haben die und HOH den gleichen Zulieferer...! Wenn die Platte zuhause angekommen ist, werden direkt ein paar Überstunden abgebummelt und dann erstmal schön rumgebastelt und gebenchmarkt)))


----------



## Rail (11. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> moar hab die woche noch klausur am samstag und muss eigtl lernen wie nen blöder. ich seh schon. Freitag kommt die und ich mach nix mehr für die Uni


 
um nix für die uni zu machen - dazu brauch ich gar keinen grund


----------



## No0dle (11. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> moar hab die woche noch klausur am samstag und muss eigtl lernen wie nen blöder. ich seh schon. Freitag kommt die und ich mach nix mehr für die Uni


 
Ich hab mir während dem Abitur meinen PC zusammengebastelt ... man muss halt Prioritäten setzen ^^


----------



## Verox (11. April 2011)

hab während abi starcraft 2 beta gezockt


----------



## Verox (12. April 2011)

> Ihre Bestellung wird somit in Kürze versendet.





> wurde soeben versendet.





> *Lageragent*: Der Artikel OCZ SSD Vertex 3 120GB MLC 2.5" SATA3 ist jetzt ab Lager lieferbar.


wuuhuuuu


----------



## jokipa (12. April 2011)

Glückwunsch 
Hab gerade auch mein (2.) Paket bekommen und werde jetzt wieder basteln gehen


----------



## Verox (12. April 2011)

na dann zeigt im Nachhinein doch mal die Ergebnisse und nen Vergleich zum neuen Board.


----------



## jokipa (12. April 2011)

Sorry, war zwischendurch nach arbeiten. Erste Zwischenmeldung siehe Anhang. 
Read Werte sind deutlich gestiegen und sehr gut. Write Werte allerdings nicht gestiegen sondern im Vergleich zu vorher sogar noch gefallen. 
Keine Ahnung warum. Installiert ist der aktuellste RST-Treiber von Intel.
Und das Problem, dass ich kleine Freezes hab bzw. Programme öfters mal nen Weilchen keine Rückmeldung geben, hab ich immer noch


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

hö ... warum sind die Reads denn auf knapp 4xx und die Reads "nur" auf 100 .....

die 4K Werte sind gut oder ?


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jiihaa es kann losgehn

Die ham sogar ne "Frustrationsmatte" beigepackt. Die sind nämlich schlau. Wenn die Festplatte nicht so will wie der Endkunde und der Kunde seinen Kopf auf den Tisch haut kann OCZ nicht verklagt werden weil sie ja noch nen Frustrationskissen beigelegt haben


----------



## jokipa (13. April 2011)

Ja dann viel Spass. 
Bzgl. der Probleme. Also bzgl. der Ruckler habe ich in einem Forum was gefunden, dass man in dem Fall (den scheinbar mehrere haben) alle Sata Port im Bios auf Hotplug stellt. Geht zumindest bei Asus Boards. Obs was hilft werde ich dann sehen. Bislang ist es ganz vielversprechend. 
Bzgl. der Write Werte habe ich leider auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

Yeah .... erster Fehler ... 

Also hab Wind 7 Pro installieren wollen. Beim ersten mal war die Installation nach 20 min immernoch bei 0% expandieren der Daten.

Jetzt beim 2ten Durchlauf kam ebenfalls bei 0% dann aber eine Fehlermeldung:
0x80070017 Kann erforderliche Daten nicht installieren. Die Datei möglicherweise beschädgit....

Also ich hab die selbe Win 7 installation auf meinem Macbook auch schon installiert und da gings auch ohne Probleme.....


Hilfe ?


----------



## jokipa (13. April 2011)

Mh, das Problem hatte ich nicht. Bei mir hat das Expandieren der Daten zwar auch am längsten gedauert, aber die Installation war dann dennoch nach ca. 20 Min fertig. 
Hast du die Platte denn formatiert, so dass eine kleine Partition für Systemdateien reserviert wurde?


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

ja hab ich. Versuche es jetzt mal mit der Win 7 von meinem WG-Mitbewoher ... sollte eigtl die selbe sein.... aber auf meiner DVD waren auch keine Kratzer etc -_-

Das Laufwerk hängt an Sata2 und die SSD an Sata 4 Anschluss ... gibts da Probleme ?


Ich finde bis das Setup gestartet wird dauert das schon derbe lange. Oder zwischen drin. Das war bei mir denke ich sonst nie so.

Da gibts doch auch ne Möglichkeit Win 7 mit USB Stick zu installieren oder ?

*EDIT: LOAL mit der DVD vom Mitbewohner ratterts eiskalt durch ... 100 % .... *

exakt die gleiche DVD auf selber Geschwindigkeit gebrannt ..... damn ..... das soll einer verstehen


----------



## jokipa (13. April 2011)

Ja gut, dann bin ich mal auf deine Schreibwerte gespannt.


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bisschen unterirdisch das ganze oder ?
trim ist aktiv


----------



## Freemind (13. April 2011)

Hm sieht iregndwie nach Sata II werten aus! Bist du dir sicher, dass du sie auch an den Sata III Controller angeschlossen hast!?

Meine Platte ist immer noch nicht geliefert....obwohl sie es für heute versprochen haben......GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Freemind schrieb:


> Hm sieht iregndwie nach Sata II werten aus! Bist du dir sicher, dass du sie auch an den Sata III Controller angeschlossen hast!?
> 
> Meine Platte ist immer noch nicht geliefert....obwohl sie es für heute versprochen haben......GRRRRRRR!



Also ich hab 2x Sata 3 Anschlüsse drauf und das Kabel ist definitiv dort drin. es steht in klein sogar Sata3_X (x für anschluss daneben) und einmal groß SATA 3 und neben den vielen anderen Sata Ports steht groß SATA 2 und auch Sata2_x also sie ist definitiv drin!

Treiber hab ich auch alle von der offiziellen Gigbyte Seite installiert.
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3 - GA-770TA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3 - GA-770TA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2011)

so, nach Tagen des versuchens und hin und her probierens habe ich es aufgegeben, habe heute meine Vertex3 240GB zurück geschickt, ich habe im Benchmark AS-SSD nur 230 Punkte erreichen können und die werte sind selbst mit SATA2 unterirdisch, habe alles gamacht was ich konnte, habe alle Treiber neu drauf und habe nach Wininstall AHCI und co. auf dem Bios an gestellt, leider hat es nichts gebracht, Trimm war an und habe unter Win alle tricks und so die im Forum da waren, gemacht aber ich komme über die 200MB/s nicht hinaus. da ich mit über 250MB/s erhofft hatte und die diversen Tests, dann auch noch zeigten das irgend etwas immer noch nicht stimmt und ein neu install, von Win7 64x bracht immer noch nichts, zudem gab es immer zu Lags, wenn ich zwei sachen gestartet hatte, Mein System habe ich ja in der Sig., aber ich schreibe mal.


AMD Phenom2 1090T@3,6GHz
ASUS Crosshiar3Forluma
4x2GB Perfecktstrom2133 @1600MHz(weil noch kein FSB-OC)
XFX5970BE2GB


EDIT: Verox, scheinbar haben wir die gleichen Probleme


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> EDIT: Verox, scheinbar haben wir die gleichen Probleme


 
seems like ya .... 

Hab ich irgendwie etwas vergessen oder nen falschen Marvell Treiber installiert ? Wie kann das sein, dass manche Leute in Tests aus dem Teil 500 MB/s rausquetschen ?

Oder stelle ich die Benchmarks nur falsch ein ? ... aber bei as ssd gibts doch gar nichts einzustellen....



> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2011)

also, Benchmarks, könnten es nicht sein, denn ich habe ja, überste Lags. Kann ja nicht sein das FF4 einmal 0,2 sek braucht um das auf zu machen, dann mache ich FF4 zu wart 10 sek. starte FF4 wieder und muß 1min. warten bis das Ding kommt. Bei allen anderen anwendungen ist es ähnlich nach start von Win erst Programm supi dann nur noch Lags, dann ab und ann wieder supi.ich kann es mir nicht erklären wo das her kommt. da ich die Vertex so wie so nicht zu 100% nutzen kann und ich nur Lags hatte, nach drei Tagen versuchens, neuinstall und so nichts brachte habe ich aufgegeben bis der Bulli da ist. Sag mal bei mir war die rote und die grüne LED an war das bei die auch so?


----------



## hwk (13. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> seems like ya ....
> 
> Hab ich irgendwie etwas vergessen oder nen falschen Marvell Treiber installiert ? Wie kann das sein, dass manche Leute in Tests aus dem Teil 500 MB/s rausquetschen ?
> 
> Oder stelle ich die Benchmarks nur falsch ein ? ... aber bei as ssd gibts doch gar nichts einzustellen....


 
Hast du die SSD von Hand vor der Windows Installation formatiert? oder Windows direkt auf den den "nicht zugewiesenen Speicherplatz" also die SSD installiert, das Alignment stimmt zwar, aber kann sein, dass die SSD das vorher Formatieren nicht so toll fand...
Ansonsten ist es wohl der Marvell SATA 3 Controller, irgendwie ließt man davon auch mehr Schlechtes als Gutes ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2011)

schein bar habe ich auf den Board auch irgand ein mit Controller wenn es der Controller ist, eigentlich sollte doch bei SATA2 eine übertragungsrate von knap 300MB/sek. erreicht werden?! zudem habe ich win auf den* nicht fromatierten* "nicht zugewiesenen Speicherplatz" installiert.


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Hast du die SSD von Hand vor der Windows Installation formatiert? oder Windows direkt auf den den "nicht zugewiesenen Speicherplatz" also die SSD installiert, das Alignment stimmt zwar, aber kann sein, dass die SSD das vorher Formatieren nicht so toll fand...
> Ansonsten ist es wohl der Marvell SATA 3 Controller, irgendwie ließt man davon auch mehr Schlechtes als Gutes ^^


 
Bei mir ist die erste Win 7 Installation abgeschmiert bei 0 % expandieren der Daten. Deswegen habe ich die nochmal formatiert mit dem Windows-Formatierungstool bei der Installation.

Anscheinend ists die Southbridge ....

*ja es ist definitiv die Southbridge* meine ist mit SB710 am Sata 2. Jedoch der Marvell Controller der an den 2 SATA III Ports hängt bremst das V3 Biest aus. So ne ********.

hab die V3 jetzt mal am Sata 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



ist damit "ziemilch" am Maximum von Sata 2 ... (285/275 MB/s seq)


----------



## PaddyG2s (13. April 2011)

Ich hab die Vertex 3 seit heute und die ist echt der Hammer!
Hab auch einen Test geschrieben, wer interesse hat, kann ja mal vorbei schauen! 

[Test] OCZ Vertex 3 

Gru?1 Paddy!


----------



## No0dle (13. April 2011)

Ich benutzte die Vertex 3 nun seit ein paar Tagen und die Schreibwerte sind extrem eingebrochen.
Sequentiell erreiche ich nur noch 70 - 80 MB/s (statt vorher ca. 160 MB/s) ... TRIM und Schreibcache sind aktiviert.
Die 4k-64Thrd Werte bewegen sich auch nur noch um die 100 MB/s anstatt vorher 150 MB/s ...

Hat jemand ähnliches beobachtet?


----------



## jokipa (13. April 2011)

Ohje, das sieht aber nicht so dolle aus. Dass der Marvel Controller nicht so der Hit ist hat man ja auch bei mir gesehen, aber selbst mit meiner ex U3S6 hatte ich bessere Werte.

*@ **0Martin21: Dich verweise ich auf folgenden Thread
Vertex 3 + INTEL RAID driver
Die Bios oder Hotplug Methode scheint zumindest bei Intel-Rechnern zu funzen. 
*


----------



## ile (14. April 2011)

Beziehen sich die Probleme jetzt auch auf Asus P8P67-Boards?

Soll ich mein Exemplar evtl. wieder zurück gehen lassen?!


----------



## Verox (14. April 2011)

so ... neues Board bestellt ..... 

werde die V3 dann mal an die SB850 ranhaun ... vll kann ich dann auch eher positives berichten..... 

Im Normalbetrieb gefällt mir die V3 eigtl ganz gut .........


----------



## Rail (14. April 2011)

@ verox hängt die ssd auch am port 0 ?


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. April 2011)

so jetzt muß ich mal alternate, hier werben, die haben ohne zu murren meine SSds zurück genommen, ja ist ja nochin den 14 Tagen aber immer hin, kaum waren die da(eingangsbestätigung), haben die geschrieben das die Kohle zurück auf mein Konto geht. ich werde das mit den SSds noch mal versuchen wenn ich ein neues Board habe.


----------



## Nyuki (18. April 2011)

@Martin
Alternate habe ich wie auch Hardwareversand immer gute Erfahrung gemacht.Ich schicke ständig was zurück innerhalb der Kulanz-Zeit und nie Probleme gehabt...Doch beim Mindfactory,weil die mir gebrauchte Ware verkauft haben und wollten mir die Ware nicht zurückerstatten.Bei 99% klappt es nur bei mir nicht Da Ich gut und billig Versichert bin konnte ich gut druck ausüben und siehe da^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. April 2011)

ja, das ist immer gut für uns. aber das wollte ich halt mal sagen, Sch***e ist das mein Board die vertex3 nicht unterstützt wieso auch immer. nicht mal die vollen SATA2 standert bekamm ich hin, nun ja ich werde mir aber den Bulli holen und dann wirds wohl gehen.


----------



## Abufaso (18. April 2011)

Bringt ne SSD eigentlich auch mehr Speed bei Dokumenten, Musik oder Spielen? Oder nur beim OS?


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. April 2011)

eine SSD bringt beim laden von allen Dingen mehr, auch das Laden in Spielen.


----------



## Verox (18. April 2011)

Werde demnächst ein Review schreiben über die Vertex 3 an 2 verschiedenen Gigabyte Boards, sowohl an Sata II als auch Sata III und verschiedenen SBs. Wer mir dabei Knowhow bereitstellen will kann das gerne tun, dann werde ich das einfließen lassen.

@ Abufaso: eigtl gehts nur ums OS. Die Fülle der Daten hast du ja sowieso noch auf normalen Festplatten (Preis!) gespeichert und griffbereit.


----------



## Franz Neubauer (18. April 2011)

Also, ich arbeite fuer eine Distributionsfirma, welche die OCZ Vertex 3 vor 2 Wochen erhalten hat. Die Situation mit OCZ war und ist, dass OCZ kompatibilitaetsprobleme gehabt hat und daher die Lieferungen um einiges verzoegert wurden. Wir hatten jedoch schon 15 Einheiten bekommen und das Feedback von Kunden war gut. Momentan gibt es 2 Firmen (OWC, OCZ) welche die neuen SATA III SSDs mit Sandforcecontroler liefern und OWC hat etwas bessere Resultate erzielt als OCZ und ist etwas guenstiger. Photofast, ein Hersteller aus Taiwan wird auch eine SATA III SSD herausbringen, jedoch stecken die momentan fest, da deren Kontroller nicht Sandforce ist und von einem Japanischen Hersteller kommt, welcher momentan nicht liefern kann. 

Am besten ihr sucht fuer den begrifft "SSD Europa OWC OCZ" fuer vergleiche und vielleicht hat schon jemand die Disks wieder geringfuegig auf Lager. 

Frank.


----------



## Freemind (19. April 2011)

Ich kann morgen auch endlich mal n bench reinstellen. Netterweise hat the shoppingfactory meine Vertex 3 an meine alte wohnadresse gesendet, obwohl ich 3x geschrieben haben das ich umgezogen bin......! Naja nach ewigen hin und her sollte sie morgen endlich geliefert werden....!

Mit nem Asus p8p67 sollte und nem K2500i, sollte ich eigentlich meine 500/160 werte schaffen*hoff*


----------



## Freemind (19. April 2011)

So SSD ist endlich da. Bei mir ist alles top.

Wert sind für die 120 gb top. Ich habe alle Treiber auf dem neusten stand und die Platte am Intel Controller angeschlossen. Board ist n Asus P8P67, CPU n i5-2500 K noch nichts übertaktet. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## jokipa (20. April 2011)

Also bei mir sieht es momentan so aus. 
Aktueller RST Treiber, I7 2600k + Asus P8P67. Vertex 3 120GB hängt am Intel Controller.
Seq. Schreibwerte sind abgesunken mit der Zeit. Ist das "normal" oder kann ich was tun dagegen?
Trim, Prefetch etc alles eingestellt.


----------



## Freemind (20. April 2011)

Ui, das ist wirklich ein ordentlicher Einbruch. Hast du die Platte vorm Benchmark stark beansprucht? Wieivel platz hast du noch auf der Platte?

Guck mal hier rein, da gibt es auch noch einige Tipps, sobald ich zuhause bin, werde ich die auch mal testen und euch sagen was es bringt.

How to set up Windows on a VERTEX - OCZ Forum Wiki   ( recht weit runter scrollen)


----------



## Abufaso (20. April 2011)

@Freemind: Hilfreicher Artikel.  
Aber was heisst das hier?

"allowing the machine to idle at the login screen"


----------



## Freemind (20. April 2011)

einfach als benutzer abmelden, dann kommt n bildschirm wo du dich wieder einloggen musst. Das ist der "login-Screen". Der kommt aber auch, wenn du länger nichts mehr am rechner gemacht hast. Sprich, wenn dein Rechner nix zu tun hat, fängt er an die SSD wieder heile zu machen.


----------



## Abufaso (20. April 2011)

Was Login In Screen heisst weiß ich auch! So ganz doof bin ich auch wieder nicht....
Aber danke für die Übersetzung!


----------



## hwk (20. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht es momentan so aus.
> Aktueller RST Treiber, I7 2600k + Asus P8P67. Vertex 3 120GB hängt am Intel Controller.
> Seq. Schreibwerte sind abgesunken mit der Zeit. Ist das "normal" oder kann ich was tun dagegen?
> Trim, Prefetch etc alles eingestellt.


 
Ich würde fast vermuten, dass die neuen Sandforce Controller das selbe haben wie die alten, sie nutzen nich wirklich Trim und die Schreibwerte werden "gedrosselt" bzw brechen ein je nachdem wie man es nennen will, an sich dürften die Schreibwerte ab jetzt nicht weiter sinken.


----------



## ile (21. April 2011)

Mal so ne Frage: Brauche ich den RST-Treiber eigentlich? Hab ihn bis jetzt nicht installiert.


----------



## Verox (21. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht es momentan so aus.
> Aktueller RST Treiber, I7 2600k + Asus P8P67. Vertex 3 120GB hängt am Intel Controller.
> Seq. Schreibwerte sind abgesunken mit der Zeit. Ist das "normal" oder kann ich was tun dagegen?
> Trim, Prefetch etc alles eingestellt.


 
wow die seq schreibwerte sehn ja mal derbe kacke aus 

hoffe heute kommt MB und ich kann mal bissel testen 

irgendwie mag mich mindfactory auch nicht ..........oder ich bestell immer das falsche zeug ..... scheis WG Mitbewohner ...wegen dem seiner kack Magenta Patrone durfte ich jetzt 5 tage länger warten

demnächst bestell ich nur noch amazon premium ... kein bock mehr auf verficktes warten auf sachen -_- its annoying


----------



## Freemind (21. April 2011)

also mindfactory ist in der regel der hammer. Hab mein kompletten PC dort bestellt, mit midnight shopping kein cent versand bezahlt und  die Ware war nach nicht mal 36h bei mir.

Zum Thema SSD, ich hatte bis jetzt auch schon 2 kurze system freezes von ca 20-30 sek. Aber gut jedesmal liefen windowsupdates oder verschiedene installationen. Ist euch das mit eurer Vertex 3 auch schon passiert?


----------



## Rail (21. April 2011)

bei mindfactory geschah bei mir nachdems geld überwiesen war erstmal 2 tage nix, ware war auf lager...das gold level ist nutzlos...verox deine story ist ja echt übel :|


----------



## jokipa (21. April 2011)

@Freemind
Vielen Dank für den Link. Allerdings hab ich schon vorher alles so eingestellt, außer die Sache mit dem Login-Screen. Höre ich zum ersten mal von. 
Hat jemand Ahnung, ob ich bei Windows 7 alternativ zum Login-Screen auch das im Link angegebene Wiper.exe verwenden kann?


----------



## Verox (21. April 2011)

wiper ist nur für indilix



Meine Erfahrungen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-3-120-gb-ein-test-der-etwas-anderen-art.html


----------



## jokipa (22. April 2011)

Gibt es denn ein Programm für die Vertex 3 dafür?
Werde den Rechner dann heute nacht mal "idlen" lassen. 
Bin ja mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. 
Gibt es da grobe Angaben bzgl. der Dauer?


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

die soll sich angeblich im abgemeldeten Zustand des Login Screen von Windoof 7 selbst "reinigen". 5 Stunden sollte man sie in der Woche schon so werkeln lassen.

Tools wie Wiper sind ja nicht für SF Controller konzipiert. Mal schauen obs neben der möglichkeit eines Secure Erase auch noch weitere Methoden von OCZ geben wird um den Teilen wieder Beine zu machen


----------



## jokipa (22. April 2011)

Verdammt, habe immer mehr mit kompletten Freezes zu kämpfen. 
Wenn ich am PC aktiv arbeite hält es sich bis auf einige Ausnahmen in Grenzen, scheint vor allem dann aufzutreten, wenn ich den PC gerade nicht nutze. 
Auch gestern beim idlen während des  Login-Screens ist er nach kurzer Zeit eingefroren. Es kommt kein Bluescreen oder ähnliches. Er friert einfach ein und es passiert gar nichts mehr.
Engergieoptionen sind so eingestellt, dass sich die Festplatten nicht ausschalten. Standby ist auch aus.


----------



## Verox (22. April 2011)

Also gerade mit Freezes und Rucklern hab ich gar nichts 

Kann es sein, dass die Vertex 3 die P67 / P8P67 Boards nicht mag? Ich höre von immer mehr Leuten, dass gerade solche Probleme gehäuft auftreten.


Was bei mir bis jetzt war: Beim booten kam eine Fehlermeldung, dass die SSD nicht erkannt wurde ........ kein Ahnung warum. PC wieder runtergefahren und neu booten lassen und es ging. Manchmal waren auch einfach mal alle HDDs oder nur eine HDD einfach "weg" als ich erfolgreich gebootet habe. (Aber danach immer runtergefahren und Kabel überprüft, aber nichts gefunden. Ist noch das selbe Windows nur auf neuem Mainboard... vll deswegen .... vll hat jemand dafür ne Erklärung.... bis jetzt trats zumindest 3 mal beim Einrichten des Boards gehäuft auf. Aber jetzt eigtl schon lange nicht mehr)


----------



## Freemind (22. April 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem! Ich habe auch noch kein Muster erkannt. Rechner hat sich schon 1x komplett aufgehangen und sonst 2-3 freeze (20-30 sec) innerhalb von 4 tagen.  Total komisch.

Sonst läuft mein system perfekt. Man findet aber im netz nicht wirklich was?! Ich glaube ich mach meinen rechner nochmal platt und gucke ob die freeze auch passieren, wenn so gut wie nichts installiert ist.

Bei mir ging das mit den freeze erst los nach dem ich die windows updates alle geladen habe. 

P.S. 

Ich sitz gerade bei meinen eltern an einem rechner ohne SSD....gott wie hat man das früher nur ausgehalten??? .


----------



## jokipa (22. April 2011)

Also anfangs hatte ich halt immer ganz kurze Ruckler/Freezes, die nach ein paar Sekunden wieder weg waren. 
Dann habe ich, wie in einem anderen Forum empfohlen, die SATA Ports auf Hotplug gestellt und LPM im der Registry eingestellt. 
Und nun habe ich keine kleinen Ruckler/Freezes mehr, aber dafür halt diese kompletten Freezes, wo nichts anderes bleibt als neuzustarten.
Das System nochmal neu aufzusetzen habe ich auch überlegt, aber ob das viel ändert. 
Hat jemand eigenlich nen link für ein Tut für den Secure Erase?

@ Asus P8P67 Besitzer: Welches Bios habt ihr eigentlich bei euch drauf?
Auf meinem war von Haus aus 1502 drauf. Was mich allerdings verwundert ist, dass wenn ich auf der Asus Seite schaue gibt es das 1502 nur für das Deluxe etc. Für das P8P67 wird die Version 1401 als aktuellste angezeigt. Daher bin ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## Freemind (22. April 2011)

Ich habe auch nur das normale p8p67, allerdings würde ich fast meinen das ich schon das 1502 drauf habe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher und erst am Montag wieder zuhause um zu kontrollieren. Gekauft habe ich es vor genau 4 wochen.


----------



## ile (24. April 2011)

Freemind schrieb:
			
		

> also mindfactory ist in der regel der hammer. Hab mein kompletten PC dort bestellt, mit midnight shopping kein cent versand bezahlt und  die Ware war nach nicht mal 36h bei mir.
> 
> Zum Thema SSD, ich hatte bis jetzt auch schon 2 kurze system freezes von ca 20-30 sek. Aber gut jedesmal liefen windowsupdates oder verschiedene installationen. Ist euch das mit eurer Vertex 3 auch schon passiert?



Bei mir läuft mit meinem P8P67 Evo bis jetzt alles rund hinsichtlich der SSD.



			
				Rail schrieb:
			
		

> bei mindfactory geschah bei mir nachdems geld überwiesen war erstmal 2 tage nix, ware war auf lager...das gold level ist nutzlos...verox deine story ist ja echt übel :|



Ja, bei Mindfactory schnarcht DHL ziemlich und manchmal auch MF selbst.



			
				jokipa schrieb:
			
		

> Also anfangs hatte ich halt immer ganz kurze Ruckler/Freezes, die nach ein paar Sekunden wieder weg waren.
> Dann habe ich, wie in einem anderen Forum empfohlen, die SATA Ports auf Hotplug gestellt und LPM im der Registry eingestellt.
> Und nun habe ich keine kleinen Ruckler/Freezes mehr, aber dafür halt diese kompletten Freezes, wo nichts anderes bleibt als neuzustarten.
> Das System nochmal neu aufzusetzen habe ich auch überlegt, aber ob das viel ändert.
> ...



Habe auch standardmäßig das 1502 drauf.

Wie ich auf der vorherigen Seite erwähnt habe: Ich habe den RST-Treiber nicht drauf. Vielleicht ist der für die Probleme verantwortlich.


----------



## jokipa (24. April 2011)

@ ile: D.h. du nutzt den Windows Treiber? Wie sehen denn bei dir die Werte aus?

Update: 
Die Freezes lagen vermutlich doch nicht an der Vertex 3, sondern am OC   Hab dem Prozzi nochmal etwas mehr Saft gegeben und nun läuft es zumindest seit gestern ohne Freezes.


----------



## ile (26. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> @ ile: D.h. du nutzt den Windows Treiber? Wie sehen denn bei dir die Werte aus?


 
Ja, so schauts aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibmäßig nicht der Hammer, aber normal, oder?


----------



## Freemind (26. April 2011)

also meine freeze sind weg, seit dem ich hotplug im bios eingestellt habe!


----------



## jokipa (27. April 2011)

Ja, die Werte sind normal. 

Es sei denn du steigst um
OCZ Vertex 3 SSD erscheint als Max-IOPS-Edition - ssd, ocz
Wirklich tolle Politik von OCZ.


----------



## Freemind (27. April 2011)

Ich glaube langsam sind wir an dem Punkt angekommen, wo es keinen sinn mehr macht sich noch schnellere platten zu kaufen. Es ist ähnlich wie beim Brener damals. Ob ich 16x brenne oder 40x  war schon ein erhebtlicher unterschied von mehren Minuten. Aber spätere brenner die 52x brennen konnte waren schon sinnlos, da die CD max 10 sec schneller gebrannt wurden. 

Gleiches gilt mit den jetzigen SSD, ob mein system nun 24 sec bootet oder 22 sec ist wohl total egal. Ich habe vor kurzen irgendwo n real life test zwischen ner crucial 300 120 gb und ner vertex 3 als vergleichstest gelesen. Da war die vertex gute 10-30%  in allen belangen schneller, was aber am ende immer nur ein paar sec ausmachte.


----------



## jokipa (27. April 2011)

Naja, bei der Max-IOPS-Edition geht es ja primär um die Schreibrate und die ist bei der Vertex 3 noch ausbaufähig. 
Dennoch halte ich es für ne üble Abzocke. Hätten sie auch vorher mal bekanntgeben können, denn dann hätte ich noch gewartet.


----------



## ile (27. April 2011)

jokipa schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Max-IOPS-Edition geht es ja primär um die Schreibrate und die ist bei der Vertex 3 noch ausbaufähig.
> Dennoch halte ich es für ne üble Abzocke. Hätten sie auch vorher mal bekanntgeben können, denn dann hätte ich noch gewartet.


 
Sehe ich genau so. Man hätte zumindest schon von Anfang an sagen können, dass eine MaxIO-Variante kommt, die dann einen Tick teurer ist. Dann hätte man entscheiden können, was man will.


----------



## Freemind (27. April 2011)

Ja, dass Stimmt wohl. Ich bin gespannt in wie fern die Max-IOPS vertex 3 am ende wirklich schneller ist.


----------



## jokipa (28. April 2011)

Ja, bin da auch auf die ersten Benches gespannt.
Weiß einer wann die erscheinen soll?


----------



## ile (28. April 2011)

Anfang Mai hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Freemind (11. Mai 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update zum Thema Haltbarkeit.

Nach fast 4 Wochen dauerhaften benutzen sehen die werte mittlerweile so aus.


Links ist der Bench vom aller ersten Test und rechts ist von gerade eben. Ich würde sagen, dass die werte völlig i.O sind. Ich habe nichts weiter mit der SSD gemach, kein erase, nichts.  Da ich die Platte damals zum schnäppchen von 219€ bekommen habe, bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------

